# Pro Hormone Help



## firefighter91 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys don't know if I'm posting this in the right section I looked around and couldn't find one.
So I'm looking into my first PH cycle and am looking into Super M-Sten. 
I'm wanting to gain some nice lean gains but still noticeable. Im 6ft 165 lbs. 
Need some help, anyone have any reviews on it. Or recommend something better for a first PH?
THANKS


----------



## Azog (Oct 17, 2013)

Post your diet and age. More guys will help you that way. Also, why do you wanna use a PH? The real thing is generally a lot easier on sides and more effective.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2013)

gymrat knows PH real well...I would just run a test cycle if i was u


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2013)

firefighter91 said:


> Im 6ft 165 lbs.



this is the #1 issue.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 17, 2013)

The best ph you could run right now at your height and weight is called eatashitloadofbeefandbrownrice6xsaday


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 17, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> The best ph you could run right now at your height and weight is called eatashitloadofbeefandbrownrice6xsaday



I agree with Colt on this one.  Eat, Eat, Eat....then Eat some more.  6ft 165lbs, no need to mess up your system with a run of Ph's just to put on a couple of pounds that more in likely if you don't pct correctly, the gains will disappear.  Just remember brother, toying with ph's and even aas is a very minimal fraction of the game.  EAT Lots, Lift Hard, and make sure to get lots of rest.  Get your natural gains up above 180's before you start messing with your system.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DoriDori (Oct 17, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> The best ph you could run right now at your height and weight is called eatashitloadofbeefandbrownrice6xsaday



What he said. You'll be amazed at what 5-6 600cal meals a day for a month will do for your weight. Do it for a couple months, no breaks, and then reevaluate yourself.


----------



## SteelBlue (Oct 17, 2013)

firefighter91 said:


> Hey guys don't know if I'm posting this in the right section I looked around and couldn't find one.
> So I'm looking into my first PH cycle and am looking into Super M-Sten.
> I'm wanting to gain some nice lean gains but still noticeable. Im 6ft 165 lbs.
> Need some help, anyone have any reviews on it. Or recommend something better for a first PH?
> THANKS


Throw them in the trash and listien to whats already been said!!!! Eat eat eat till ur sick then eat some more, lift eat again and you'll grow.... After u gain a good 35 lbs run some test and dbol you'll b glad u waited and that u didn't mess with ph


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 18, 2013)

Azog said:


> The real thing is generally a lot easier on sides and more effective.



Look past the stigma of AAS, and you will see if that this is true. PH in some cases can do more harm.

You won't turn into a muscle bound freak over night and destroy the vending machine at
Work bc it didn't spit out your Snickers.


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 1, 2013)

if you can't eat when not on a cycle your never gonna come close to eating enough on! Then keeping your gains would be a different issue. Do some research way better things to run safer and more effective when you are ready to cycle! Check out diet section and that is all you need.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Another good question would be how long have you been working out? If your fairly new 6-12 months then dude you will literally surprise yourself how fast you start getting stronger with a ton of calories.. remain consistent get some protein powder and creatine EAT EAT EAT EAT its what your body uses to fuel the energy needed for FROWTH food my friend anabolic, growth wonderland everything else is supplement


----------



## shenky (Dec 1, 2013)

UnderDosed said:


> if you can't eat when not on a cycle your never gonna come close to eating enough on! Then keeping your gains would be a different issue. Do some research way better things to run safer and more effective when you are ready to cycle! Check out diet section and that is all you need.



Seconded. Try a natty bulk, and see how far you get there. You'll have to bulk on the gear anyway, so you'll want to have an idea what you're doing first


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 3, 2013)

Go with either DMZ or Epistane


----------



## Yabuddy54 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea,man,like the other guys here have stated EAT!!! Till you get more mass put on.you would be shocked at what ground beef and pasta can do as long as you are consistsnt with it.most likely the results doing that would be more beneficial than running a ph for a few weeks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> Go with either DMZ or Epistane




at his ht/wt id go with h drol/helladrol/halo....whatever you wana call it.  and 6k in cals a day.


----------



## musclebird (Dec 4, 2013)

Man PHs are really just steroids... Why do you want to take a PH? All it is, is a steroid that has been chemically altered to not be a steroid until your body breaks it down. Then once your body breaks it down it is a steroid, it will then shut down your test levels just like a steroid would and then give you the same side effects and benefits that a steroid would because it pretty much is a steroid. So why is it you want to take a PH? And not a steroid? If I had to recommend a pro hormone I would recommend mdrol for a first time user, 10mg a day for 3-4 weeks. Then you won't have to worry about estrogenic side effects and if you run it for 3 weeks IMO you'll recover really fast. Youll need to run a PCT of clomid for 3-4 weeks at 50mg a day. You should just run a cycle of testosterone enanthate for 12 weeks. You WILL have to move to injectable steroids if you plan to continue to build muscle in the future. There's nothing wrong with PHs in my books, I really just see them as oral steroids... But like oral steroids they can only be used as a treat every once and a while and if used long term can and probably will cause ireversable damage to your liver


----------



## gym4iron (Dec 26, 2013)

eat clean then pump iorn rest and repeat!!! eat clean pump iorn repeat!!!! eat clean eat alot pump iron rest repeat!!!


----------

